# EXIF From Instagram?



## Donde (Jun 10, 2016)

It would appear not since you can't "save picture as" but wondering if there's a way to get EXIF info from a photo on Instagram.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2016)

Like Facebook, Instagram wipes the EXIF data upon uploading. There is no way to retrieve exif data from these photos.


----------

